# How many Cords of Firewood Per Tree?



## glewis121 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have read all of the internet different figures for the ammount of firewood in a tree x inchese in diameter and y in height. However, all off the ammounts are always different and i am wondering if anyone can give me a good answer.

How many cords of split firewood are in a tree.

Thanks.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure Thats easy. 
You take the cubic feet in the tree divided by 128 and that equals the number of cord in the tree


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 20, 2007)

woodchuck361 said:


> Sure Thats easy.
> You take the cubic feet in the tree divided by 128 and that equals the number of cord in the tree



Yah, what he said ! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprig (Dec 21, 2007)

reachtreeservi said:


> Yah, what he said ! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


Yup, undeniably correct!  



Yay Woodchuck! You da man! I have been wondering this for years and now it is so clear, kudos man!



Serge


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wouldn't that kinda depend on the size of the tree...? :jester:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2007)

woodchuck361 said:


> Sure Thats easy.
> You take the cubic feet in the tree divided by 128 and that equals the number of cord in the tree



That wood be one very tight cord. Actually the unit volume in a standard cord includes the air in the stack, so it is somewhat more than that.


----------



## hanko (Dec 21, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Yup, undeniably correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with out a doubt


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 21, 2007)

woodchuck361 said:


> Sure Thats easy.
> You take the cubic feet in the tree divided by 128 and that equals the number of cord in the tree



Would you multiply the end number by .85 to allow for the air in a stacked cord?


----------



## woodchuck361 (Dec 21, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Would you multiply the end number by .85 to allow for the air in a stacked cord?



Naw..I just measure each individual piece. Accuracy is everything...


----------



## Mkarlson (Dec 21, 2007)

I think measuring say 5 trees (the more the better) get your estimate, then split, stack, and see how close the estimate was on each tree. Then with a little math can figure the differance between standing measure and split and stacked. I hadn't thought about doing this but now you got me interested.


----------



## stonykill (Dec 21, 2007)

Mkarlson said:


> I think measuring say 5 trees (the more the better) get your estimate, then split, stack, and see how close the estimate was on each tree. Then with a little math can figure the differance between standing measure and split and stacked. I hadn't thought about doing this but now you got me interested.



Well I'm not interested....but being I watch the show Numbers, I know the more data the better....so go into the woods, lets say measure every tree for a hundred acres.....then create an algorithm, that takes into account tree diameter, tree tops, and saw kerf ,to pinpoint the exact number of cords per tree in that 100 acre lot.   opcorn:


----------



## buckwheat (Dec 21, 2007)

Would you like a little pi with that?


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 21, 2007)

Roughly I figure healthy 14 inch diameter at breast height hardwoods yeild close to 1/2 cord. Read that years ago and it seems to work close for me. I give or take from that according to the trees size. I also estimate by how many tankfuls of gas my saws use. Most mid size stihls with sharp 3/8 chain and 7 pin sprocket do about 1, 4x8 ft rank.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2007)

I got five cords of limb wood out of a huge oak once 
that is an amassing tree though six foot diameter 
hated to see it go but lightning did it in.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Dec 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I got five cords of limb wood out of a huge oak once



That was a huge tree.


----------



## roaddog (Dec 22, 2007)

http://extension.unh.edu/Forestry/Docs/firewood.pdf


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love all this Math, but since I won't be logging it, I just used what the logger told me. I should get about 12 cords from 1 Truck/Trailer load of wood that they can't sell to a Lumber Mill. In other words, twisty, knotty, forked etc. Still not sure how many logs will be on the trailer, but they offered it to me for $900 delivered to my door in 16' lengths. 

I have also found a few local tree guys that will GIVE me their trees in exchange for letting them dump wood chips.


----------



## zopi (Dec 23, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> I love all this Math, but since I won't be logging it, I just used what the logger told me. I should get about 12 cords from 1 Truck/Trailer load of wood that they can't sell to a Lumber Mill. In other words, twisty, knotty, forked etc. Still not sure how many logs will be on the trailer, but they offered it to me for $900 delivered to my door in 16' lengths.
> 
> I have also found a few local tree guys that will GIVE me their trees in exchange for letting them dump wood chips.



You could start a compost/mulch/firewood business...if ya got the room. 

i don't worry about how much is in a tree..I worry about how hard the bloody
thing is to get home...my dear wife can split it almost as fast as I can cut it,
so i just let her tell me what we got..

That woman is a terror with a wood splitter.


----------



## Mkarlson (Dec 23, 2007)

I wish my wife would split my wood for me 

 to you zopi


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 23, 2007)

zopi said:


> You could start a compost/mulch/firewood business...if ya got the room.
> 
> i don't worry about how much is in a tree..I worry about how hard the bloody
> thing is to get home...my dear wife can split it almost as fast as I can cut it,
> ...



Actually, Thats what I have in mind. Nothing to support me, just support the toys and get free wood. 

Though I did see a site the other day that had a huge wood pile. Untarped and covered with snow. Since it is pouring today, it is now soaked as well. 

I am surprised more guys don't wholesale their wood out. Back in '99 I use to buy firewood by the truck load from a place that split it. $75 per cord picked up. I tacked on another $75 and sold it. They were only open on the weekends and there would be a line of us waiting to get loaded up. 

I don't think any dealer should have a huge surplus by this time of the year! Unless your splitting for next season, but that was not the case here.


----------



## zopi (Dec 23, 2007)

Mkarlson said:


> I wish my wife would split my wood for me
> 
> to you zopi



it's nice..she herds the rugrats, and they carry it over and pile it by the stack 
and the big one rolls the logs to be split to her..frees me up to play with the chainsaws.


----------

